# How to teach a donkey to be obedient when you are on her back??



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

Is it possible for you to post a video of you riding her?


----------



## CalliCat1113 (Oct 4, 2014)

Not at this moment. We are out working in the yard now and my camera has low memory on its XD card. There's no way to transfer files because the only computer in the house with an XD slot is dead and I have no cord. I might try later with my mom's smartphone.
Thanks for your quick reply.
Today is our last day here, because its back to school tomorrow. Today happened to be a teacher workday.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Donkey are survivors and they need a good reason to do something and you have to have a sense of humor when dealing with it.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

Hate to say it, but you shouldn't be riding a miniature donkey.
You may be mistaking it resistance as pain or discomfort. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CalliCat1113 (Oct 4, 2014)

Acacia isn't a very small small donkey. She is about 36- inches tall. And I am only 90 pounds, not like I am 114 pounds. She runs alot with the horses and has built up much muscle in the years she has been with us. She can trot while I am on her back, I doubt I am that heavy for her. Besides, don't pack donkeys usually carry a lot of weight on their backs?


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

CalliCat1113 said:


> Besides, don't pack donkeys usually carry a lot of weight on their backs?


They are often overloaded that's true, a mini donk I agree shouldn't be ridden, driving yes.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

CalliCat1113 said:


> Acacia isn't a very small small donkey. She is about 36- inches tall. And I am only 90 pounds, not like I am 114 pounds. She runs alot with the horses and has built up much muscle in the years she has been with us. She can trot while I am on her back, I doubt I am that heavy for her. Besides, don't pack donkeys usually carry a lot of weight on their backs?


Minis aren't really meant to carry, they're ment to pull. You mini should be under 250lbs and by following the 20% rule he should be carry 50lbs roughly. Just because you see people riding small (I don't believe they are miniature, not of the photos ive seen at least) donkeys in Greece doesn't mean it's good for the donkeys.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

Good to hear that you have given her a job. Good for you for understanding that donkeys train differently than horses. However, minis should not be ridden. Try training her to drive. It's lots of fun
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Yes donkey's are strong. Yes people ride them. No one rides a mini anything. At 90 lbs you are still too heavy. Go ride one of the horses and let Acacia do her tricks on the ground.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

you should try driving her from the ground to get her to turn and stop . Then you could get her used to a cart or a buggy . Mini's are not made to be ridden. A regular donkey or a mammoth would be okay. You should enjoy teaching her the tricks.


----------



## wbwks (Apr 5, 2014)

I disagree with the others regarding riding her. I have two mini donks and they could be ridden by someone your size, no different than a shetland pony. That is really what the size of a mini donk is. 

I WILL Say that at 3 years old, she is way too young for you to have expectations of her doing well. Mules/donkeys are slow to mature, she fought the snaffle because she is in the process of teething and I am pretty sure her mouth hurts with the bit. 

At 3 years old, you can do some ground work and especially some ground driving. At 5 is when she can start to be ridden. It sounds like she will be fine as she is tolerant and not running off when you are on her back but she is still very much a baby right now.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Except that they are NOT Shetlands. Depending on the type/height I would also say the OP is too big for many Shetlands (the sturdy tall ones MAYBE, NOT the small mini crosses). Miniature horses should not be ridden either. I've never seen a miniature donkey that was big enough to ride.

Agree with the age thing.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Yogiwick said:


> Except that they are NOT Shetlands. Depending on the type/height I would also say the OP is too big for many Shetlands


:rofl: Not the Shetlands I knew back in the UK, those little errr dears, could carry a full grown person all day without issue. 

But mini, fine bone, small anything, and especially at 3, no to riding.


----------



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

My donkeys are about 34 - 35 inches, so not much smaller than the OP's. At that size, they should not be ridden
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EdmontonHorseGal (Jun 2, 2013)

36 inches is only 3 feet tall. my theory is, if you can swing your leg over the animal's back without too much effort when you are standing beside them (and at 3 feet i say that is easy in this instance), then they are too small for riding by anyone, even children.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Golden Horse said:


> :rofl: Not the Shetlands I knew back in the UK, those little errr dears, could carry a full grown person all day without issue.
> 
> But mini, fine bone, small anything, and especially at 3, no to riding.


Which is why I said depending on the type :wink:

The US Shetlands and smaller type no. For small horses *specifically bred to be strong and carry a lot of weight* sure. "Mini's" are not.

To add to the above- or if your feet are closer to the ground than to the animals stomach..


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Her weight is fine, except one sits farther back on a donkey. The smaller ones don't seem to canter with a rider but can trot a fair distance. Keep your sense of humor and have fun with it. If the donkey decides not to turn you may have to carry a stick and give it's jaw a tap. Of just hold it near the jaw until it does turn.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Saddlebag said:


> Her weight is fine, except one sits farther back on a donkey. The smaller ones don't seem to canter with a rider but can trot a fair distance. Keep your sense of humor and have fun with it. If the donkey decides not to turn you may have to carry a stick and give it's jaw a tap. Of just hold it near the jaw until it does turn.



YOu did read that this is a MINI Donk right Saddlebag? I'm shocked that you condone this


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Please don't tap it on the jaw to get it to move. o.o if the donkey refuses to turn it is because you trained it wrong and need to back up a few steps. I've only had much experience with mules but I know that with them, the second you try to insist that they do something with pressure, they'll tune out, decide you're not worth the grass they stand on, and you'll be lucky to get it to budge a single inch. The rougher you get, the more the donkey shuts down. They aren't flight animals like horses are and work SO much differently. 

Please don't ride a mini silican...they're tiny little creatures and are in no way capable of carrying more than a small child if that!


----------

